# Hunting Stand



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am planning on making a hunting stand this summer coming up and was wondering how high i should make it. it will be on top of a ravine. it will be open all round so i can shoot where ever a deer come out. how high should i make it. also do some of you guys have some pics so i can have some ideas on what to make it look like.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Do an internet search. You will find some really nice looking homemade stands and some really scary ones!!!! If you are on top of a ridge, you shouldn't need to go much higher than around 10 feet. Good Luck!!!


----------

